# Smelly cat, smelly cat.... ooops, dog !



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maybe a dry shampoo or pet wipes? Also, I know you already know, but make sure the odor isn't coming from his mouth or ears.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I too was going to suggest pet wipes or dry shampoo.

Have you noticed changes with his diet? Babykins has a number of food intolerances. One of the foods gave her particularly stinky, and I really mean stinky gas. When she eats her home cooked food - then she has no bad smell and no stinky gas. 

Is there a particular area where he rolls and gets stinky - maybe you can block that off so he can't get into it?

I get the low energy - bathing and blowing a poodle dry is a lot of work - something you don't want to do more than necessary.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I like the Divine brushing spray from Chris Christensen - pricey but worth it I think. I love the smell....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What in the world is he rolling in?LOL! Rolling in grass or dirt shouldn't make him smell...if it is a 'doggy odor' he just has a lot of dander and needs to be bathed more often, otherwise you have to work from the 'inside out'. I heard putting Chlorophyll in the diet can help! Google "Natural Ways to Make Your Dog Smell Better"


https://pets.thenest.com/natural-ways-make-dog-smell-better-3530.html


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe cut all of his hair off so it's really short. When I cut all of Bella's in March except her ears and tail, she was surprisingly cute. Then wipe him down with a scented baby wipe when he comes back in.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I can highly recommend Miracle Coat Dog Shampoo - 

https://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Coat...spons&keywords=miracle+coat+dry+shampoo&psc=1

Just spray it on then you can rub it in with a towel. A little pricey, but a little goes a long way and it is worth it to me to have a clean fresh smelling dog!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Maybe a dry shampoo or pet wipes? Also, I know you already know, but make sure the odor isn't coming from his mouth or ears.


His breath has actually improved and his ears smell ok. It really is his skin that smells. Mind you I have a very delicate nose. Maybe someone else wouldn’t find is so bad. My dad made a comment about it though when we were at my parent’s house.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> I too was going to suggest pet wipes or dry shampoo.
> 
> Have you noticed changes with his diet? Babykins has a number of food intolerances. One of the foods gave her particularly stinky, and I really mean stinky gas. When she eats her home cooked food - then she has no bad smell and no stinky gas.
> 
> ...


Not really, he follows the stink and the stink moves...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What in the world is he rolling in?LOL! Rolling in grass or dirt shouldn't make him smell...if it is a 'doggy odor' he just has a lot of dander and needs to be bathed more often, otherwise you have to work from the 'inside out'. I heard putting Chlorophyll in the diet can help! Google "Natural Ways to Make Your Dog Smell Better"
> 
> 
> https://pets.thenest.com/natural-ways-make-dog-smell-better-3530.html



I know for sure he rolls in earth worms. But there is other stuff, that smell really bad. Maybe bird or squirrel poop, I don’t know. Beckie also rolled in it tonight. Sigh.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Vita said:


> Maybe cut all of his hair off so it's really short. When I cut all of Bella's in March except her ears and tail, she was surprisingly cute. Then wipe him down with a scented baby wipe when he comes back in.


I did just that. His hair is really short now.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I think I’ll start with the cheapest option, scented baby wipes, and work my way up in price from there.

Tonight I had to use a wash cloth and my own personal gentle soap on them because they both stank... They’re both sleeping next to me and they smell like my soap. But this is not a good option, it will make them itch if I use it too much.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I use the same perfume on the dogs once a week that I use, and people comment your dogs never smell like dogs. When Aunt Alma is here I do not put perfume, as they are her lap 24/7 and smell like her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

glorybeecosta said:


> I use the same perfume on the dogs once a week that I use, and people comment your dogs never smell like dogs. When Aunt Alma is here I do not put perfume, as they are her lap 24/7 and smell like her.


I am highly intolerant of perfume so cannot use it on myself even. Your perfume must be very subtle because most perfumes I know would hurt a dog’s nose.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I also can't tolerate any kind of perfume/artificial scent. I've had to return or donate countless dog products over the years because they're highly recommended, but way too strong (CC's brushing spray is one of them). Maizie is also highly sensitive to scents.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Dechi, I am of no help, but I can empathize with you. Our little Jack Russell has a rough coat and sheds very little, but oh does he stink! We call him "Stinky Dog!", and he comes running. Nothing is wrong with his ears, or teeth, or digestion, either. He just quickly transforms from smelling great right after a bath, to Stinky Boy in about three days. He is rarely off of concrete so has little opportunity to roll in anything. His coat is sort of like wiry cotton bolls and just absorbs odors.The only redeeming factor is that in true terrier fashion, he is very busy and does not want to be held, whew!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Dechi, I am of no help, but I can empathize with you. Our little Jack Russell has a rough coat and sheds very little, but oh does he stink! We call him "Stinky Dog!", and he comes running. Nothing is wrong with his ears, or teeth, or digestion, either. He just quickly transforms from smelling great right after a bath, to Stinky Boy in about three days. He is rarely off of concrete so has little opportunity to roll in anything. His coat is sort of like wiry cotton bolls and just absorbs odors.The only redeeming factor is that in true terrier fashion, he is very busy and does not want to be held, whew!


Ha Ha Ha! You made me laugh ! I wish Merlin didn’t want to be held, my problem would be solved...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What in the world is he rolling in?LOL! Rolling in grass or dirt shouldn't make him smell...if it is a 'doggy odor' he just has a lot of dander and needs to be bathed more often, otherwise you have to work from the 'inside out'. I heard putting Chlorophyll in the diet can help! Google "Natural Ways to Make Your Dog Smell Better"
> 
> 
> https://pets.thenest.com/natural-ways-make-dog-smell-better-3530.html


Dechi, I keep thinking about what MollyMuiMa wrote. She's right - grass doesn't smell bad, nor does a dog rolling in grass smell bad. Rolling in poop is a different story - and for that the only answer is a bath.

I'm wondering what can that smell be? And why is Beckie also smelling? Are they rolling in poop? Do they smell bad all over or just in one area? If it's one area - that might be a clue to what the problem is. Does your daughter smell them too? Is it the shampoo you're using? Or the creme rinse?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Dechi, I keep thinking about what MollyMuiMa wrote. She's right - grass doesn't smell bad, nor does a dog rolling in grass smell bad. Rolling in poop is a different story - and for that the only answer is a bath.
> 
> I'm wondering what can that smell be? And why is Beckie also smelling? Are they rolling in poop? Do they smell bad all over or just in one area? If it's one area - that might be a clue to what the problem is. Does your daughter smell them too? Is it the shampoo you're using? Or the creme rinse?


My grass is not well maintained and is of poor quality. So lots of dirt and little actual grass. To answer your question, Merlin has a doggy smell all over. When he smells worse, it might be a single spot more than the rest. Beckie also rolls in the grass, and she mainly has one spot when she smells. I can tell the problem is the rolling because they have the typical behavior of a dog whose found some smell they like : they sniff the ground, roll the neck/shoulders in it, get up, sniff again, roll their necks again and so forth.

Yes, my daughter smells them too. 

I don’t think they’re rolling in poop, really. It doesn’t smell like dog poop. More like a dead piece of something. My yard isn’t big and there are no dead animals on the ground, so I figure it’s some insects of some kind.

Merlin will stop when I tell him to. Beckie will stop most of the time. But I can’t watch them non-stop and it’s not fun for them if they are constantly being told to stop what they’re doing.

It’s just unpleasant and I see no solution.

Hopefully when we move in about 1 month there will be no more smelly stuff. I will have brand new lawn installed so it should help.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Let's just say my boys are rollers, high, low, they don't care. It's there so they roll with it lol. 

I use baby wipes and sometimes face wipes. I also use Pantene leave in spray conditioner for in between baths. It has a scent but it might not be too bad for you. What we call the Bionic Nose runs in DH's family, so I understand the scent issue.

Oh and, thanks for the earworm. Now I have Phoebe strumming away in my head 


Just thought of something...is there anything you might be able to spray on the ground that they wouldn't want to roll in? Something like vinegar or whatever. Even if it would work, the discouraging scent might be too much for you too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rose n Poos said:


> Let's just say my boys are rollers, high, low, they don't care. It's there so they roll with it lol.
> 
> I use baby wipes and sometimes face wipes. I also use Pantene leave in spray conditioner for in between baths. It has a scent but it might not be too bad for you. What we call the Bionic Nose runs in DH's family, so I understand the scent issue.
> 
> ...


Yeahhh, at least one person has it, lol ! My daughter (22) loves friends. She has seen every episode at least 4-5 times and she knows the lines by heart. I watch it with her sometimes. Smelly cat is such a catchy song, lol !

I’ll look for the Pantene leave-in conditioner, that should help.

Spraying something on the ground is a good idea but The area is just too big (about 5000 square feet).


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

The shampoo I use has a very mild almond fragrance.....I can not stand over powering fragrance on anything. The nice thing about this shampoo, one of many nice things, is that if Poppy gets a little damp it reactivates the fragrance so that once again she has a mild almond fragrance. 

You might try Nature's Specialties Almond Crisp shampoo.....it comes in trial size bottles. Order it on Amazon. It also does amazing things for Poppy's coat. It is very concentrated so you dilute it 1 oz shampoo to 32 oz water.

Best of luck


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just had a thought pop into my head.................have you checked his anal glands? That smells like a dead animal and it only takes a few drops for it to contaminate him!!! LOL!
Maybe all that rolling around ........hahaha!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Dechi, I came up with one possible culprit.Do you have stink bugs? My daughter had them in Tennessee,and I know they started out from cargo shipped to Pennsylvania from China. They have a horrible odor when they are squished. If Merlin is rolling in them the solution is to wash him in the same rinse that is used to get the skunk smell off of dogs. I know that takes you right 
back to the bath problem. Maybe, though the "skunk off" would last longer. The
brown marmorated stink bug is spreading rapidly, and is in parts of Canada. I know it is in Ontario, but I don't where you live.The bug likes to get up under the siding of your house, and then winters in the warmth of your home. My daughter was quick to inform me not to squish the bug because it would stink up the house.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I just had a thought pop into my head.................have you checked his anal glands? That smells like a dead animal and it only takes a few drops for it to contaminate him!!! LOL!
> Maybe all that rolling around ........hahaha!!


He does rubs his bum on the floor once in a while. But last time the vet checked him he was fine (in March or April I think).

Beckie also smells sometimes and her bum is okay, she doesn’t rub it. She was also checked a few months ago.

I’ll keep that in mind though, it’s a possible cause.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Dechi, I came up with one possible culprit.Do you have stink bugs? My daughter had them in Tennessee,and I know they started out from cargo shipped to Pennsylvania from China. They have a horrible odor when they are squished. If Merlin is rolling in them the solution is to wash him in the same rinse that is used to get the skunk smell off of dogs. I know that takes you right
> back to the bath problem. Maybe, though the "skunk off" would last longer. The
> brown marmorated stink bug is spreading rapidly, and is in parts of Canada. I know it is in Ontario, but I don't where you live.The bug likes to get up under the siding of your house, and then winters in the warmth of your home. My daughter was quick to inform me not to squish the bug because it would stink up the house.


I’ve never heard of stink bugs but they sound disgusting... Last time I checked what he was rolling in, it was an earth worm. That was last year.

I’ll try and check again next time, maybe it’s a bug he’s rolling into. The smell isn’t as strong as a skunk though. You can smell it when you get close to him, maybe 2 feet.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Stink bugs do smell rather disgusting! Especially when you blindly crush a bug in a kleenex with your hand...yuck.

I know it's summer and it's hot, but could you put Merlin/them in a very light cotton shirt so that it absorbs some of the smell (if it is indeed coming from the rolling in the yard)?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hopefully when you move you may be able to break the cycle of stink rolling. I totally understand how yucky it is to have a smelly dog want to cuddle with you. Javelin has occasional stink boy days (mostly from peeing on himself). I use baby wipes to clean him up between baths.


Earthworms smell awful to me. I would not want a dog that smelled like them anywhere near me.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

galofpink said:


> Stink bugs do smell rather disgusting! Especially when you blindly crush a bug in a kleenex with your hand...yuck.
> 
> I know it's summer and it's hot, but could you put Merlin/them in a very light cotton shirt so that it absorbs some of the smell (if it is indeed coming from the rolling in the yard)?


I would still have to wash the shirt, but it wouldn’t be as bad. The thing is Merlin, although he has a light coat, doesn’t do well in the heat as it is.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Hopefully when you move you may be able to break the cycle of stink rolling. I totally understand how yucky it is to have a smelly dog want to cuddle with you. Javelin has occasional stink boy days (mostly from peeing on himself). I use baby wipes to clean him up between baths.
> 
> 
> Earthworms smell awful to me. I would not want a dog that smelled like them anywhere near me.


Yes, let’s hope so !

I went to see what he was rolling in a few minutes ago and couldn’t see anything. It must have been deeper in the dirt. Earth worms can smell really bad when they’re dead.

I bought scented baby wipes yesterday, so I will try that.

I could not find the Pantene product even though I was in a big convenience store.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We have waterless shampoo for stinky pets. We got it at the local pet store. It's a foam. Rub it in, brush for a bit and that's it. Maybe that would help.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> We have waterless shampoo for stinky pets. We got it at the local pet store. It's a foam. Rub it in, brush for a bit and that's it. Maybe that would help.


I like the idea of it. Do you know the brand that you have ?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Tropiclean Waterless Cat Shampoo. Waterless Pet Shampoo: Deep Cleaning - TropiClean Pet Products for Dogs and Cats This works on smelly cats. I have also used it on smelly dog.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Tropiclean Waterless Cat Shampoo. Waterless Pet Shampoo: Deep Cleaning - TropiClean Pet Products for Dogs and Cats This works on smelly cats. I have also used it on smelly dog.


Wow, it’s really a good price in Canada ! (12$+tax). I’ve added it to my cart on Amazon and will buy it when I have enough items to get free shipping.

Thanks !


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Has your vet checked for skin conditions? There are many that result in a smelly dog. Washing with soaps can make the condition worse due the the allergic nature. 



Eric


----------

